# frog id



## jordanmulder (Feb 16, 2011)

hi guys, 
just wanted to be certain on the id on these frogs.

so they are in order of marsh frog, broad palmed rocket frog, and eastern dwarf tree frog ? 
thanks for your help
Jordan


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 16, 2011)

The last two are defiantly _Litoria fallax_ (easter sedge frog)


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 17, 2011)

So the first ones are they definately 
Marsh frogs and broad Palmed rocket frogs?


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 17, 2011)

1, 2 look like burrowing frogs.


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 17, 2011)

If it helps I'm in Newcastle


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 17, 2011)

1&2 are definitely Striped marsh frog _Limnodynastes peroni_, 3 is definitely the Broad-palmed Rocket Frog _Litoria latopalmata_ and the final two are definitely Dwarf Sedge Frogs _Litoria fallax_. 

Congratulations on your correct IDs!

There are some good frogs up around Newcastle. Best of luck Herping.


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Nephrurus said:


> 1&2 are definitely Striped marsh frog _Limnodynastes peroni_, 3 is definitely the Broad-palmed Rocket Frog _Litoria latopalmata_ and the final two are definitely Dwarf Sedge Frogs _Litoria fallax_.
> 
> Congratulations on your correct IDs!
> 
> There are some good frogs up around Newcastle. Best of luck Herping.


 
ahh I thought I was right, but i wansn't too convinced with myself.


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2011)

bucky said:


> number 4 looks like it has a growth.


 
probably just a male with the slightly "loose" throat sac


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 18, 2011)

hornet said:


> probably just a male with the slightly "loose" throat sac



yea what he said, I rudly interupted his croaking period with huge blinding lights.


----------

